# Stainless or non stainless Circle hooks



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Quick question cause I can't remember--Are stainless steel circle hooks magnetic or are non-stainless steel hooks magnetic?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Badfisherman (7/8/2009)*Quick question cause I can't remember--Are stainless steel circle hooks magnetic or are non-stainless steel hooks magnetic?


Ferous..non stainless, magnet picks up.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Even some hooks that are SS will be a little magnetic, containing some ferrous metal. It depends on the quality of the hook. If your not sure about a hook a magnet will let you know. I personally only use SS hooks on some of my trolling lures.


----------

